# Sensores en autos antiguos



## xXfinestraXx (May 24, 2010)

Tengo una dodge del año 76, y tengo ganas de instalarle una notebook... para usarla como computadora de abordo... me gustaría saber si ahí algún software que me permita saber la temperatura, presión de aceite, amperimetro, voltimetro y nibel de combustible... me comento un hombre que con un cable usb se puede... pero yo lo dudo... tengo conocimientos de electrónica básicas... se interpretar circuitos y hacerlos en placas virgen pero no se me ocurre como hacerlo por un cable usb... ya que los bulbos...(temperatura presión, etc) son eléctricos pero no creo que se pueda conectar a una pc....
si alguien sabe como hacerlo se lo agradecería...
la notebook la acople para tener un buen reproductor de audio, gps en la camioneta al momento de hacer off road... y si se puede hacer esto estaría bueno también


----------



## cristian_h5 (Jun 1, 2010)

Pues de que se puede, se puede, la mayoría de los sensores en autos antiguos son resistivos así que puedes hacer circuitos de acondicionamiento de señal para llevar las señales entre 0 y 5v para usarlas con los conversores adc del pic, puedes usar varios conversores o uno solo con las señales multiplexadas, si quieres conectar por usb te recomiendo el 18f2550 y puedes hacer una interfaz en labview que me parece más sencilla, aunque también puedes hacerla en visual basic o en otros programas
el proyectos es mucho más sencillo de lo que parece, además de la pc puedes usar un lcd gráfico que lo puedes montar en el tablero del auto
suerte y me cuentas como vas con tu proyecto


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 1, 2010)

xXfinestraXx dijo:


> Tengo una dodge del año 76, y tengo ganas de instalarle una notebook... para usarla como computadora de abordo...



El mayor problema no considero que valla a ser el soft, sino los transductores que debes armar para convertir las magnitudes a medir a una señal eléctrica compatible con la PC y la multiplexión de estas señales.

RPM, Temperatura y Presión, como para empezar.


----------



## keiveroliveros (Jun 16, 2011)

Que programa tendria que usar y su componentes para lograr la interface con  los sensores del vehiculo? Gracias


----------



## cejas_g (Jun 19, 2011)

Disculpen, alguien ha podido armar algo parecido ya que me gustaría poder armarlo para mi auto.


----------



## pandacba (Jun 19, 2011)

Tampoco es descabellado colocar sensores actuales
Por un lado deberias adaptar en la polea delantera una de las que vienen para ubicar el punto muerto superior del primer cilindro, eso implica contar pulos y cuando el tiempo cambia es que estas en la posición del cilinfro número uno, en la carrera de comprésión, eso para que valas teniendo una idea de que se trata

Entre hacer todo el interface para una notebook, y hasta posiblemente el programa, es más práctico hacer todo on un microcontrolador, y estamos hablando de un sistema monopunto.


Embarcarte en esto implica un sólido conocimiento del motor de ciclo Otto, grados de avance revoluciones mínimas y toda una serie de cosas, sin ello sera múy complicado


----------

